# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  What is "tile board" called in Australia?

## renhoekk

Hi guys, 
In America there is a product called "tile board". It is used in wet areas. It's sold in 2400 x 1200 sheets for about US$10 a sheet.  
Tile board has a thin fibreboard/ply backing (about 3mm). The face of the board is a high gloss white that looks similar to a dry erase whiteboard. The face is not embossed with fake tile shapes or anything, it's one flat piece, just like a whiteboard. 
What is this stuff called in Australia and where can I get it? I had a look in the local Bunnings and the only stuff they had was AquaPanel for $150, or shower linings for $200+. 
I'm looking for something that's really cheap per sheet with that gloss white coating. 
.

----------


## Master Splinter

It's called Aquapanel and it's $150 per sheet.   
Welcome to Australia, and lack of large scale manufacturing pricing. 
See also 'wet area panelling' by Gunnersons.

----------


## Tools

or lamipanel 
tools

----------


## renhoekk

Wow unbelievable....Lamipanel's also around $150 a sheet.  I can't believe the difference considering tile board is only around 12 bucks in oz money. 
SURELY there's got to be something cheaper  :Eek:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi guys, 
> In America there is a product called "tile board". It is used in wet areas. It's sold in 2400 x 1200 sheets for about US$10 a sheet.  
> Tile board has a thin fibreboard/ply backing (about 3mm). The face of the board is a high gloss white that looks similar to a dry erase whiteboard. The face is not embossed with fake tile shapes or anything, it's one flat piece, just like a whiteboard.

  
There used to be a product called, I think but my memory is not 100%, tileboard, that was a masonite sheet with a fake glossy 6" tile pattern.   Amazingly popular in the early 50's but I have not seen any for 40+ years. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## cilkorules

just use the blue board you can find it at any bunnings store
resonably cheap 30 to 40 dollars a sheet 1200mm x 2700mm

----------


## Hugo_Pantera

The product by Bunnings is AquaPanel, which recently replaced the superior Ceramilite product. Ceramilte is made in Canda (JJ Barkers) and is supplied to Home Depot etc. but is more expensive than AquaPanel which is esentially a piece of thin high compact laminate.  
Ceramilite has the actual tile shape embossed and is available from a company called Parbury. The sheets are however around $200+ a sheet, but have a much better visual effect than the others on the market (they also have some new tile designs and colours that I have seen lately..more modern looks).  
These panels are good but require very specific preparation in order to last (and ongoing maintenance) in some applications. With the price of cheaper tiles (from China into Australia) it is becoming very similar in price for larger more complicated projects to justify the fake from the original. This type of product is ideal for laundry splashbacks and even kitchens where the usage interaction is not as severe as bathrooms or showers/baths. 
$10 a sheet, it would be hard to find any substrate sheet of 2400x1200mm at that price, let alone a decorative one nowadays.

----------


## agcp

If I'm guessing right you want to put it on the floor, for standing on, nothing to do with bathrooms. If so and in view of the ridiculous price difference, (you could buy a 6mm 4 x 4ft milky perspex sheet to do the same thing but heels will mark it and it's heavy to move, about the $150 mark) maybe a gloss white formica sheet could be mounted on 3 mm backboard?? That might be dear too. If you locate it let me know, I want the easy white full lengths if you get my drift.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
This is a 2009 thread mate, tipping he's cracked it and gone back state side to the land of cheap bathroom reno products... :Yikes2:

----------

